# 240v to Garage



## dstuffle (Jan 18, 2017)

A few years ago I ran one 12/2 wire to my garage on a 20amp breaker for additional outlets.  Now I am thinking of adding a 240v table saw.  Can I use this existing run to power the saw and still use it for the outlets also?  Or, will I need a separate run?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2017)

You need a three wire for 240 volt.


----------



## Kabris (Jan 18, 2017)

With a single 12/2 wire you can do one or the other, but not both, since 120 needs a neutral. You may need to run a new wire for the table saw, and you'd probably want to anyway for the large draw.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 18, 2017)

In today's world you'd be well advised to install a subpanel in the garage because rather than "J" box, you'll need a distribution point.

What is the saw amperage?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 18, 2017)

Is the garage attached or detached?
A detached garage can only have one feeder to it.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jan 18, 2017)

JoeD said:


> Is the garage attached or detached?
> A detached garage can only have one feeder to it.



Yes JoeD that is correct for sure.  :thbup:

OP, in order to have both 120 and 240 you need to have ran 2 hots, neutral and a ground to meet code since this is a sub panel now in the garage.

And again with the line you ran, 12/2 you are bound to only 20amps total (whether 2 or 3 wire because of the gauge wire being only a 12).


----------

